# mit Applet Javascript Aufrufen



## mattn (9. Sep 2010)

thema sagt schon alles .... leider habe ich noch nichts gefunden, was funktioniert....
ich will einfach mit beispielsweise einem button eine javascript methode aufrufen(und parameter übergeben)


----------



## XHelp (9. Sep 2010)

Könnte bestimmt irgendwie so funktionieren:

```
getAppletContext().showDocument(new URL("javascript:eineFunktion(\"" + parameter +"\")"));
```


----------



## mattn (9. Sep 2010)

XHelp hat gesagt.:


> Könnte bestimmt irgendwie so funktionieren:
> 
> ```
> getAppletContext().showDocument(new URL("javascript:eineFunktion(\"" + parameter +"\")"));
> ```



ja genau so geht es dankeschön

```
try{
  getAppletContext().showDocument(new URL("javascript:test(1)"));
}catch (MalformedURLException e) {
  e.printStackTrace();
}
```


----------

